# Slow Cooker Recipes



## benicillin

i'm picking up a Slow cooker tomorrow and just wondering if anyones got any good recipes which i can try out. Getting one mainly to make things easier as i find time an issue when cooking meals, so i'll cook up a big batch of something on a sunday and use it throughout the week.

Cheers!


----------



## Milky

There are loads of books mate, l know this because my mrs bought one recently and we went looking for books. Very handy things and good meals out of them.


----------



## 71081

i use mine once a week.

This is nice:

dependant on the size of the slow cooker:

turnip, suede, carrot chopped on the bottom.

celery and onion on top of the previous

Sweet potato on top of that

about 500 grams of corned beef layed on top of that.

poor in nice strength gravey to cover the lot...just.

leave on for half a day on hottest setting or all day on lower setting.

Very nice, loads of good stuff in there pal!! :rockon:


----------



## 71081

i also do a soup. Sweet potato and chili:

two large sweet potatos, broccolli, onion, two large carrots, two hot chillis cut as fine as possible, seeds left in. cover in vegetable stock, quite strong ( two cubes)

put on low all day, take out a blenders full, blend, serve..........very nice.

Perfect for winter as really warms your cockles..........ha


----------



## 71081

liver and onions is amazing.

thick gravey, onion, liver,............leave on low all day.

Liver melts in your mouth. awesome.

Add a tin or two of new potatos, garden peas and carrots about 15 mins before serving to warm them through........good meal!!


----------



## THE COLONEL

beef bourgoignon = chopped up steak,bacon,onions carrots,garlic,rosemary and thyme, 1 bottle of red wine and mushrooms leave it to cook all day and serve with some tatties gorgeous. Done!


----------



## mmts5

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/beef-recipes/beef-and-ale-stew-1

that's a good one, super easy, I usually put a beef oxo cube in there aswell though, happy days!


----------



## mmts5

Also I picked up my slow cooker for £8 from asda a few weeks ago, not sure if it's still on but bit of a steal!


----------



## fitdog

Lamb Tagine/Moroccan stew.

Lamb shoulder on the bone Or deboned leg of lamb or mutton, either buy some Ras el hanout from tesco a morrocan spice mix or just combine you dont have to be precise but these are the amounts i use

1 1/2 tbsp ground ginger

2 tsp ground black pepper

2 tbsp ground cinnamon

1 tbsp ground turmeric

1 1/2 tbsp paprika

1 tsp cayenne pepper

Crused garlic cloves

Rub spice mix over the meat leave overnight if you wish. Put it in the pot with a pint of tomato juice pint of lamb stock handful of dates, handful of apricots, golden raisins and some finely diced onion if you wish and leave to cook all day keep an eye on liquid add more stock if needed.

When it comes to serve make some cous cous or buy ready made but i like to cook some up with cumin and butter and a few raisins. Stir in a big handful of coriander into the stew and enjoy. Easy simple cheap and tasty. Easier to buy the pre made spice mix but nicer to make your own!


----------



## stow

I put in a smallish joint of gammon and leave all day on med.

Peel off skin when I take it out and pop under grill for 20 mins to crisp up top.

Kids love it and use it for sarnies etc.

On fri I browned some chicken and then poured over a big jar of Patak's korma. Added same again of hot water.

After about 3 hrs I added a load of mushrooms and some flaked almond.s

Another hour after it was ready.

lovely


----------



## thetong6969

missus got a massive one from aldi 18 quid

anyway made chicken curry first night last night made a gorgeous beef stew mmmmmmmmmmm loadssa veg herbs spices beef broth the lot was lovely


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

I have just started useing mine the past 3 weeks, i cook my beef for the sunday dinner in it, i put it in at midnight with 2 pints of beef stock. OMFG, its like butter when we have it, i cut the meat 30 mins before serving and add the gravy granules to the slow cooker stock, put the meat back in, and just put it on the plate before eating. lovley.

Would love to see some BB Meals there great.

I have tryed to get these 4 recipes swartz are doing but i cant find them any where, not evan asda, the curry and the beef cassorloe look lovley, you can watch them on youtube make the 4 meals, takes 2 mins.


----------



## benicillin

cheers for ideas guys

made some stew type thing this week, was very nice, gravy, diced steak, mushrooms and a dash of mixed herbs, left all day - beautiful!

will try that lamb tagine, sounds beautiful!


----------



## husky

mines is on at the moment-1kg diced steak, four onions, 2 tins sliced carrots, 2 oxo cubes, fresh ground black pepper and tablespoon corriander-12 hrs later it'll be lovely.

i do chicken in mine then once its cooked and chicken removed add to juice a cup of rice,half dozen carrots and couple onions and top up with half a kettle of water, salt and pepper , then leave on for about 6 hours-then blend it -great home made soup.


----------



## LionMX

Not really an idea but more of an experience:

I bought a chicken and put it in the slow cooker for 6 hours on high. It was the best cooked chicken I have ever tasted. it was so moist you could grab the breast and pull it apart like a cheese string.

Every house should have a slow cooker!


----------

